# Best OBT setup is...



## Heather (Jun 12, 2007)

I'm planning on getting an adult OBT and would like thoughts on what the most 'workable' housing would be...

10 gallon, 5 gallon, 2.5 gallon...that's all I can think of right now.  Any idea's would be much appreciated.  I would like an idea that will allow me to feed without worrying too much about it darting out at me and out the door  

Pics would be great also.

Sorry if there is a thread for this T already, if there is, I appologize... if someone would PM me instead of post that is fine or send a link of the thread with info already in it.

~Heather


----------



## moose35 (Jun 12, 2007)

the 5 gallon would be fine for an adult obt.


                       moose


----------



## neanyoe (Jun 12, 2007)

i also would like to see a setup/picture of how their enclosure looks so that it doesnt bolt out. someone PLEASE


----------



## verry_sweet (Jun 12, 2007)

This is a 10 gallon but these lids are at walmart. I really like them because they lock and they have convenient drop holes in them. The lids cost like 8 bucks. Good luck with your setup and make sure to post pics when you are done.













Steph


----------



## dukegarda (Jun 12, 2007)

I honestly have no OBT experience, nor do I own one -YET. However, a great way to prevent (or at least help prevent one) an unexpected escape would probably be to get one of those mesh screen covers with a feeding door that slides open in the middle of it for your 10 gallon, or 5 gallon tank, whatever you choose. It really leaves the 'escape' entrance surface area to a minimum. Only about a 4" by 4" square. When (If ever) I get my camera back from my buddy I can take pictures of what I mean. I think it's better than popping off the whole top of the tank, that really leaves possibilities for an OBT, or be it any nervous, radical tarantula to run out and haunt you at night.

I found pictures of the one I have. That's for 10 gallon though. It's the top most one in the picture.

Clicky


----------



## Mallard (Jun 12, 2007)

*Obt*

My obt has built a cosy little borrow that he almost never leaves.It is possible to house them in a smaller incloser if room is a problem. Provide it with lots of substrate to burrow in and piece of cork bark to anchor its web.
 to. than prepare to never see it. Mine occassionally comes out but never more than a few inches from his hide. And remember they are FAST!
    Enjoy 
  Jason


----------

